# Reason for folding?



## 3870x2 (Nov 14, 2009)

(please don't cry on this one, i almost did, and i'm not even that kind of guy)
My wifes brother (my brother in law) is 12, and was just diagnosed with childhood diabetes (Type 1, the kind that doesn't go away).  They found that out when he was feeling sick, took him into the ER, and had a blood sugar of 400+.  Ill be praying for him, and folding for him and others.

That is not the end of the story though.

When this happened, he was brought to a large children's hospital in Kansas city, so that they could better help him.  My wife was on the phone with him, and his dad, when she heard a 6 or 7 year old little girl crying out in the background "I don't want do die."

The little girl was terminal, and was apparently just told by her parents that she only had a little time left.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 14, 2009)

Keep crunching.
My prayers go out for your whole family and the little girl and her family.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 14, 2009)

its breaks my heart to hear stories like that.This is the reason that makes me crunshes
my prayers go out for ALL the sick children and their families

keep crunshing/folding


----------



## onry (Nov 14, 2009)

these are the reasons that we crunch


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 14, 2009)

I also lost my MOM to cancer and I have been folding ever since that happened. Maybe some day because we folders and crunchers do help them, they can find a cure for these things.


----------

